# Milan 2013-2014 (Verosimilmente)



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Quale sarà *verosimilmente* il Milan della prossima stagione secondo voi?


----------



## Alex Keaton (17 Marzo 2013)

Impossibile dirlo senza sapere se e quale competizione europea giocheremo


----------



## Graxx (17 Marzo 2013)

Non faccio nomi anche perchè non saprei farne...però sicuramente in estate dovremo affrontare secondo me il capitolo rinnovi e cessioni...ci sono giocatori che ormai sono fuori dal progetto o giocatori che guadagnano uno sproposito o giocatori che non meritano di vestire la ns gloriosa maglia...il capitolo portiere...amelia via gabriel in prestito petkovic terzo e poi o si punta su uno pronto con abbiati secondo o si punta su un giovane di prospettiva tipo perin facendo fare ancora il primo ad abbiati...capitolo difensori centrali...di quelli che abbiamo ne confermerei non so quanti...ce ne servono uno o due ma bravi...il ns punto debole è li...capitolo centrocampo...i vari nomi che si sentono mi vanno pure bene...ma ne serve uno di spessore...il progetto deve continuare..sempre giovani ma ci serve qualità...fermarsi adesso...adagiarsi sul "senza le prime otto giornate" saremmo primi sarebbe un errore clamoroso...che non va fatto assolutamente...ma penso che dirigenti e allenatore lo sappiano bene...


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2013)

in porta : 
via amelia, dentro consigli (solo perche e gratis... perin sarebbe nettamente migliore ma costa tanto) 
mi tengo abbiati come secondo (comunque a giocarsi il posto con consigli). 
come terzo prendo il portiere primavera. gabriel in prestito

centrali difensivi :
ogbonna o dede al posto di bonera
uno come carvalho (vecchio con tanto esperienza e gratis o quasi) al posto di yepes

terzini :
fuori taiwo, didac, antonini.
dentro antonelli se riusciamo a fare una bella operazione con il genoa.

centrocampisti :
de jong, cristante, montolivo, kucka, eriksen, jorginho, boateng, flamini
fuori nocerino, muntari, traore e ambrosini

attaco :
el shaarawi, balotelli, niang, paloschi, cerci,saponara
fuori bojan, robinho e pazzini

edit : forse ho sbagliato topic... questo sarebbe stato IL MIO MERCATO.
se deve essere verosimile metterei bertolacci al posto di eriksen 
e verdi al posto di cerci


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Marzo 2013)

secondo me:

-portieri: out amelia,dentro uno tra consigli e perin;

-difensori centrali: out yepes e probabilmente zapata,dentro uno tra ogbonna e dedè;

-terzini: out antonini e didac vilà(oltre a taiwo,naturalmente),dentro uno tra santon ed antonelli;

-centrocampisti: out traorè e nocerino,dentro kucka e jorginho(oltre a cristante);

-attaccanti: out bojan e robinho,dentro saponara e kakà(ebbene sì,sono convinto che il real a giugno farà di tutto pur di disfarsene,a meno chè il nuovo allenatore non sia ancelotti)


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

A me piacerebbe questa: un mix tra italiani forti e talenti presi per il giusto prezzo

Abbiati
De Sciglio Zapata Ogbonna (o Dedè/Salamon) Constant :acquisto/i fatti con la cessione del nostro fenomeno Ignazio
Saponara Nainggolan/Strootman Montolivo :acquisto dell'estate fatto con i soldi avuti per Boateng, altrimenti servirà un accordo Gallianesco con Cellino o chi per lui, non mi dispiacerebbe che prendessimo Zaza per girarlo in comproprietà al Cagliari e in questo modo arrivassimo al belga (ovviamente c'è pure Kucka ma non può essere il solo ed unico acquisto); dimenticavo De Jong che la sua porka figura la potrebbe fare tranquillamente soprattutto nel caso non fosse visto come un titolare imprescindibile.
Niang Balotelli El Shaarawy

Allenatore: probabilmente non Allegri, non mi sembra una squadra su cui lui possa lavorare bene perché non avrebbe incontristi in mezzo al campo e non potrebbe poi metterne 2 su 3 in casa contro il Palermo su letto di morte.

Arriviamo in Champions e poi ci penseremo, se si usasse la testa questo non sarebbe nemmeno un mercato così impossibile perché il più lo hai già fatto atterrando a gennaio uno che sposta gli equilibri anche se non è al top della forma come Balotelli.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

In questo momento ci sono due giocatori in *prestito con diritto di riscatto*. 

Bojan e Zapata. Il primo è fissato a 15 mln mentre il secondo a 7, su per giu. Il primo non verrà sicuramente riscattato, il secondo credo si stia sondando il mercato, se proprio non si trova di meglio a quei soldi potrebbe restare lui. Non escludo Galliani lavorerà per rinnovare i prestiti. 

Ci sono alcuni giocatori in *scadenza di contratto*.

Ambrosini, Abbiati, Bonera, Flamini e Yepes. I primi tre sono della famiglia, credo rimarranno. Mentre il francese è in dubbio, il ritorno di De Jong gli potrebbe chiudere le porte, potrebbe essere ci lasci. Infine il Colombiano con noi chiude per limiti evidenti di età, il sostituto c'è già, Zaccardo.

Ci sono alcuni poi sul *piede di partenza*.

Antonini, Nocerino, Vilà, Traorè, Robinho. 

I primi tre palesemente fuori dal progetto, l'africano sembra palesemente inadeguato mentre Robinho per via della saudade. 

Per quanto riguarda il mercato in entrata ci sarà Saponara e un Salomon in più. Un centrale di difesa è urgente, cosi come un centrocampista e un attaccante esterno che sostituisca i partenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Traorè,Noce,Vilà,Binho,Antonini,Bojan,Yepes e presumibilmente Zapata lasceranno.Certi gli arrivi di Saponara e Kucka.Probabile che Jorginho rimanga un altro anno in terra scaligera.Si cercherà un centrale che faccia da leader difensivo(la scelta cadrà tra Dedè,Dragovic ed Ogbonna)ed un altro centrocampista di maggior qualità.Credo che si facciano tentativo per Strootman o Draxler(gli apprezzamenti in società sono noti a tutti),probabilmente a vuoto e quindi presumibilmente,o quantomeno date le ultime voci che girano,il prescelto sarà Quintero oppure,personale idea,Paredes del Boca(gran talento).Davanti servirà qualcuno che dia il cambio sugli esterni e possa presidiare anche la trequarti.Io penso che possa essere Alino Diamanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Fossi in voi non sarei cosi sicuro della permanenza di Abbiati, Bonera e Ambrosini.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2013)

Sarà più o meno quello di questa stagione.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fossi in voi non sarei cosi sicuro della permanenza di Abbiati, Bonera e Ambrosini.



Secondo me almeno 2 su 3 ci lasciano. Per fortuna.
E Flamini evidentemente sono 3 settimane che sente profumo di rinnovo, e se lo starebbe anche guadagnando, onestamente.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Marzo 2013)

secondo me ci sarà sempre il solito mercato last minutes....via didac traorè antonini yepes robinho e nocerino....prenderanno un difensore mi auguro ogbonna e un centrocampista ,magari il belga del cagliari...abbiati resta e secondo me pure titolare anche il prox anno...bonera ce lo portiamo a vita...spererei in un terzino sinistro,magari santon...robinho torna al santos e il 31 torna kaka...


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

Io mi muoverei cosi

Abbiati Amelia Primavera
Dede Salamon Zapata Zaccardo De sciglio Abate Constant Vila ( Sarebbe da provare)
Montolivo Kucka Cristante Saponara Eriksen Jorginho De Jong Muntari 
El sha Balo Niang Pazzini Bojan

Cessioni: 
Boateng 15 -18 milioni
Robinho 7 milioni
Nocerino 5 milioni
Emanuelson 7 milioni
Traore 2 milioni
Mexes 2 milioni
Non rinnovare a:
Bonera
Yepes
Flamini
Ambrosini

Tra soldi incassati e ingaggi out si faceva:

Riscatto zapata 6 milioni
Rinnovo prestito Bojan
Acquisto dede 14 milioni
Acquisto Eriksen 20 milioni

40 milioni spesi ma con le cessioni piu ingaggi avevi almeno una sessantina quindi 20 milioni ti restavan dentro + quelli della.champions se ci.qualifichiamoiu quelli per essere arrivati agli ottavi con il barca. I soldi ci sono


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2013)

Boateng a 18 mln è difficile da piazzare.Devi sperare al limite nella follia di qualche compagine russa.


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Marzo 2013)

Se questa discussione e' su cosa penso abbia in mente la societa' credo che uno scenario plausibile sia questo: 

Rosa simile a quella di questa stagione con contratti in scadenza rinnovati a tutti tranne yepes.

In porta si rinnova ad abbiati. Se non si trova una soluzione low cost rimane Amelia secondo e Gabriel in prestito.

Difesa: via yepes. Purtroppo bonera rinnova sicuro. Via uno tra Zapata e mexes. Si cerchera' di piazzare tutti I terzini sinistri in eccsso. Constant verra' riscattato. Presumibilmente si investira' solo su un centrale, favorito ogbonna alternative dede'e astori

Centrocampo: ambrosini rinnova se accetta di fare la comparsa e dedicarsi a fare il collante nello spogliatoio. 
Flamini rinnova, muntari rimane, si vendono nocerino e traore'. A quanto ha detto galliani ieri, saponara gioca a centrocampo. Il rinforzo sara' kucka magari inserendo nella trattativa Antonini(il problema e' che lui non vuole andare!) e la meta' di cristante. Forse si prende jorginho lasciandolo in prestito al verona.

In attacco I cambiamenti arriveranno essenzialmente per le cessioni. Via robinho per 5/7 milioni che offrivano a gennaio e non riscatto di bojan a meno che non ce lo regalano. Per il resto lo snodo passa per pazzini. Se lui resta non cambia piu ' niente. Boateng utilizzato a destra in attacco, con alternative pazzini per balotelli e Niang sulle fasce. Se va via pazzini ( ma dubito perche' lui vuole restare e perche' nessuno si puo' permettere il cartellino e il suo ingaggio) credo si investa su zaza che altrimenti potrebbe andare alla juve

Ripeto, non e' il mio mercato ideale ma quello che credo fara' la societa'


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Marzo 2013)

Boateng a 18 è una cifra più che giusta.

Solo noi del Milan pensiamo che possa valere si e no 10 mln scarsi, eh.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

Mi ''bastano'' Dedè e un centrocampista di qualità.


Via : Zapata, Yepes, Antonini, Vilà, Nocerino, Traorè, Emanuelson, Robinho e Pazzini.


Per tappare i buchi Antonelli e Paloschi vanno benone.


Per il portiere secondo me vedranno se salta fuori qualcosa altrimenti niente.


----------



## cedgenin (18 Marzo 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> secondo me ci sarà sempre il solito mercato last minutes....via didac traorè antonini yepes robinho e nocerino....prenderanno un difensore mi auguro ogbonna e un centrocampista ,magari il belga del cagliari...abbiati resta e secondo me pure titolare anche il prox anno...bonera ce lo portiamo a vita...spererei in un terzino sinistro,magari santon...robinho torna al santos e il 31 torna kaka...



Prima di volere vendere Didac, occorrerebbe lasciargli il tempo di mostrarci il suo livello non?

Nainggolan sarebbe un acquisto di alto livello, un futuro top player. Amerei così Perin l'anno prossimo. Ma conservando Abbiati perché possa approfittare della sua esperienza


----------



## Milanscout (18 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io mi muoverei cosi
> 
> Abbiati Amelia Primavera
> Dede Salamon Zapata Zaccardo De sciglio Abate Constant Vila ( Sarebbe da provare)
> ...


Sarebbe perfetto ma manca un ala e Bojan non può essere riscattato a 15 M per fare il 5o uomo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

cedgenin ha scritto:


> Prima di volere vendere Didac, occorrerebbe lasciargli il tempo di mostrarci il suo livello



Solo se cambia mister avrebbe un senso tenerlo


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Marzo 2013)

di grandi colpi non ce ne saranno
potrebbe arrivare un portiere con amelia out,credo andrà via antonini e potremmo prendere antonelli o qualche giovane...di sicuro faremo un colpo in mezzo alla difesa,spero oltre il riscatto di zapata...a centrocampo arriverà de jong,spero e credo che partirà nocerino,penso arrivi kucka e al massimo un giovane...in attacco più o meno rimarremo cosi con la cessione di robinho che credo verrà sostituito da un esterno destro

inutile che fate conti strani del tipo boateng 18 arriva eriksen a 20,risparmiamo di qua e compriamo di là..a)non è fifa.b)non si verifica mai quello che speriamo possa succedere


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Marzo 2013)

via boateng, robinho e abate (più altri esuberi che non vale manco la pena mezionare).
dentro strootman, dedé e consigli.
questi sono gli in/out principali che opererei in ques'estate.

Consigli
De Sciglio Dedé Salamon Constant
Montolivo Cristante Strootman
Niang Balotelli El Shaarawy​
All. Montella


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> inutile che fate conti strani del tipo boateng 18 arriva eriksen a 20,risparmiamo di qua e compriamo di là..a)non è fifa.b)non si verifica mai quello che speriamo possa succedere



Scusa ma ste cose non si possono sentire
la società ci ha fatto inbufalire spesso negli ultimi anni

ma solo per fare l'ultimo esempio mentre la rube è 3 anni che la mena di voler prendere un top da noi è arrivato
Balo che attualmente in Italia è Oro

Vogliamo dirlo che la nostra dirigenza pur con i suoi errori e molto ma molto meglio di quella Juventina o Interista?


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa ma ste cose non si possono sentire
> la società ci ha fatto inbufalire spesso negli ultimi anni
> 
> ma solo per fare l'ultimo esempio mentre la rube è 3 anni che la mena di voler prendere un top da noi è arrivato
> ...


non mi sembra di aver criticato nessuno...ho solo detto che è inutile fare conti strani perchè tanto eriksen strootman e co non arriveranno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non mi sembra di aver criticato nessuno...ho solo detto che è inutile fare conti strani perchè tanto eriksen strootman e co non arriveranno



Ma chi l'ha detto?
mica stai parlando di Iniesta o simili
sono colpi da 15/20 milion, uno o due di questo livello li faremo sicuramente,
Quello che ci deve preoccupare e che la società riesca a fare anche 2 3 colpi a basso costo
ma in grado di essere delle sorprese stile Niang o Pogba per intenderci
Per esempio potrebbero essere Saponara e Jorginho


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto?
> mica stai parlando di Iniesta o simili
> sono colpi da 15/20 milion, uno o due di questo livello li faremo sicuramente,
> Quello che ci deve preoccupare e che la società riesca a fare anche 2 3 colpi a basso costo
> ...



secondo me non arriveranno perchè c'è concorrenza e noi non possiamo assolutamente competere con le grandi d'europa e poi 15/20 mln imho non li spenderemo per un centrocampista


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> secondo me non arriveranno perchè c'è concorrenza e noi non possiamo assolutamente competere con le grandi d'europa e poi 15/20 mln imho non li spenderemo per un centrocampista



Scusa non c'è l'ho con tè sto rispondendo ai pessimisti in generale

La classifica del fatturato è: in testa il Real Madrid, seguito da Barcellona, Manchester United, Bayern Monaco, Arsenal e Chelsea. Al settimo posto la prima italiana, il Milan, seguito dall'Inter ottavo, la Juventus e' 13ma fonte sole 24 ore

Certo se su un giocatore ci mettono gli occhi le prime 6 per noi non c'è ne, ma anche loro non possono avere rose di 50 giocatori

In poche parole ovvio che i messi C Ronaldo Bale ecc ce li possiamo scordare ma appena sotto il livello dei super top ci sono decine di giocatori che non vedono l'ora di venire al milan

Gli altri anni il problema era che con un Ibra che da solo si portava a casa 50 miliardi delle vecchie lire e 4/5 senatori che mediamente avevano un ingaggio di 5 milioni di euro capisci che il bilancio era in super rosso.
l'anno prossimo tra l'altro ci libereremo dell'ingaggio di Rubinho e credo cxhe troveremo il modo di spalmare quello di Mexes
Pensa che solo con l'ingaggio di Ibra fai un acquisto da 20 milioni all'anno, solo che la differenza importante e che gli ingaggi li devi pagare sull'unghia tutti i mesi, gli acquisti li rateizzi negli anni e se una rata tardi a pagarla non c'è un giocatore che alla domenica in campo si disincentiva


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Marzo 2013)

...questa volta l erba del vicino non è piu verde anzi....x noi ci vorrebbe lo stadio,quello si è un investimento da fare e ci siamo arrivati dopo la rube.su didac niente di personale...mi sembra solo un caso analogo a pato,per questo lo dò nei partenti..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Mi accontenterei di questo Milan, con l'aggiunta di un centrocampista di qualità o un difensore centrale di spessore. Ovviamente vorrei arrivassero entrambi, ma visto che la proprietà è restia ad investire, mi accontento di uno o dell'altro. Per me i migliori elementi che potremmo prendere in quei ruoli sono Dedè e Eriksen.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa non c'è l'ho con tè sto rispondendo ai pessimisti in generale
> 
> La classifica del fatturato è: in testa il Real Madrid, seguito da Barcellona, Manchester United, Bayern Monaco, Arsenal e Chelsea. Al settimo posto la prima italiana, il Milan, seguito dall'Inter ottavo, la Juventus e' 13ma fonte sole 24 ore
> 
> ...


Che poi tra l'altro per me è molto più bello acquistare giocatori giovani di grande talento, piuttosto che giocatori già affermati. Mi piace l'idea di avere dei ragazzi giovani in squadra, ovviamente l'ideale sarebbe di affiancare loro qualche campione più maturo....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Per il discorso del fatturato, in teoria dovremmo poter spendere delle cifre superiori a quelle degli ultimi tempi. Il condizionale è d'obbligo perchè penso che il denaro del Milan sarà utilizzato per pagare i debiti del nano (lodo mondadori, Veronica, le olgettine).


----------



## Graxx (21 Marzo 2013)

io penso che ancora quest'anno non potremo spendere...dall'anno prossimo in poi invece avremo un budget annuo abbastanza cospicuo...tipo 25 30 milioni...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> via boateng, robinho e abate (più altri esuberi che non vale manco la pena mezionare).
> dentro strootman, dedé e consigli.
> questi sono gli in/out principali che opererei in ques'estate.
> 
> ...


Dove si firma?


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> via boateng, robinho e abate (più altri esuberi che non vale manco la pena mezionare).
> dentro strootman, dedé e consigli.
> questi sono gli in/out principali che opererei in ques'estate.
> 
> ...



permettimi di dire che questa formazione è piena di incognite...cristante non lo puoi lanciare da subito nella mischia e sono sicuro che le sue presenze l'anno prossimo saranno gestite col contagocce,dedè e salamon sono 2 punti di domande..il primo ha giocato solo in brasile ma sarei d'accordo sul suo acquisto,il secondo non ha nemmeno esordito in serie a quindi direi di andarci piano...strootman ok ma non si può vendere sia boateng che abate..seppur non siano dei fenomeni sono comunque due titolari/riserve di lusso...ok la cessione di robinho..


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2013)

Sommer/Consigli
Desciglio Dedé Zapata Santon
Clasie Monto Naingo
Niang Balo Elsha


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2013)

Consigli

DeSciglio Dedè Mexès Constant

Boateng Montolivo Strootman

Saponara Balotelli ElSharaawy​
Riserve : Abbiati, Donnarumma, Abate, Zaccardo, Bonera, Salamon, Antonelli, Ambrosini, DeJong, Muntari, Flamini, Cristante, Niang, Paloschi, Petagna, Verdi

Più uno tra Fossati/Baselli/Jorginho/Bellomo
Allenatore: Allegri


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Consigli
> 
> DeSciglio Mexès Dedè Constant
> 
> ...



Bah oddio, Dedè è acquistabile, Strootman anche, basta avere i soldi, che poi non è nemmeno gente che costa 25 mln l'uno.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bah oddio, Dedè è acquistabile, Strootman anche, basta avere i soldi, che poi non è nemmeno gente che costa 25 mln l'uno.


inutile che ci illudiamo..sia strootman che dedè non arriveranno...inutile illudersi come anno quando si fanno ipotesi fantascientifiche e poi ci ritroviamo con gli stessi dell'anno prima


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> inutile che ci illudiamo..sia strootman che dedè non arriveranno...inutile illudersi come anno quando si fanno ipotesi fantascientifiche e poi ci ritroviamo con gli stessi dell'anno prima



Io non mi illudo, faccio solo delle ipotesi, che siano realizzabili o meno non lo so visto che il mercato è imprevedibile.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Con dedé e salamon in difesa andremmo in serie b


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Marzo 2013)

Consigli
Abate Dedé Ogbonna DeSciglio
Montolivo DeJong F.Anderson
Niang Balotelli ElShaarawy​


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Con dedé e salamon in difesa andremmo in serie b


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2013)

Io concordo con [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] , qua sembra che tutti i giovani del mondo siano pronti subito, poi in ruoli delicati come in mezzo alla difesa peggio che peggio.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Marzo 2013)

se non vuoi le incognite (o meglio, ridurre al minimo il rischio di flop) stanzia un budget di 100 mln e compri chi ti pare.
salamon e cristante voglio vederli in campo già da quest'anno, soprattutto il primo. se poi le certezze sono mexès e zapata allora preferisco rischiare tutta la vita col polacco.
non puoi sposare la linea giovane e pretendere sicurezze, è una contraddizione in termini.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Marzo 2013)

Sì ma non possiamo andare con quella difesa, dai. A me dedè piace eh, ma in difesa serve gente di esperienza. Ok i giovani, ma non i giovani _a tutti i costi_


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì ma non possiamo andare con quella difesa, dai. A me dedè piace eh, ma in difesa serve gente di esperienza. Ok i giovani, ma non i giovani _a tutti i costi_



Amen, che poi anche io favorevolissimo ad averli in rosa entrambi, ma almeno inizialmente Mexès deve giocare con il più pronto dei due, alla fine in due fanno 0 presenze in A...Come si fa dai.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì ma non possiamo andare con quella difesa, dai. A me dedè piace eh, ma in difesa serve gente di esperienza. Ok i giovani, ma non i giovani _a tutti i costi_



il problema è che la cosiddetta gente d'esperienza ha la tenuta mentale di un ventenne.
se poi salamon nel lungo periodo rivela inadeguatezza lo panchini e poi vedi cosa farne. non fai mica un patto col demonio, voglio dire.
abbiamo concesso più di una chance ad una chiavica allucinante come acerbi (e non lo dico col senno di poi; basta guarda il topic dedicato a lui sul vecchio forum per vedere quanto mi facesse schifo sin da quando giocava nel chievo), non vedo perché col polacco dovremmo comportarci diversamente.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> il problema è che la cosiddetta gente d'esperienza ha la tenuta mentale di un ventenne.
> se poi salamon nel lungo periodo inadeguatezza lo panchini e poi vedi cosa farne. non fai mica un patto col demonio, voglio dire.
> abbiamo concesso più di una chance ad una chiavica allucinante come acerbi (e non lo dico col senno di poi; basta guarda il topic apposito sul vecchio forum per rendersi conto di quanto mi facesse schifo già da quando giocava nel chievo), non vedo perché col polacco dovremmo comportarci diversamente.



Come non quotarti. 
Che paura di tentare puoi avere quando hai Mexes e Zapata? non scherziamo sù.


----------

